# Goreef has AI Sol lights on sale



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.goreef.com/AquaIllumination-LED-Fixture/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

those are the new prices - the SOL now sell for 399.99USD


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

fury165 said:


> those are the new prices - the SOL now sell for 399.99USD


eh??

your source is cheaper? Where is that? Cause I so dig these lights!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J-P said:


> eh??
> 
> your source is cheaper? Where is that? Cause I so dig these lights!


I think it is in US, but with custom and delivery, it will cost the same if not more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

sig said:


> I think it is in US, but with custom and delivery, it will cost the same if not more


but are we talking about the same fixtures and features? A single kit vs stand alone lighting?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was talking about Orphek, but SOL probably the same

here is US $749.99

$749.99 + Shipping $139.83 = 889.23 + customs ????

http://www.marinedepot.com/24_Inch_...ght_Fixtures-Orphek-UG1111-FILTFILDTF-vi.html

and here is the Canada $899.99
http://www.goreef.com/Orphek-LED/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm confused, your thread says go reef has SOLs on sale and your link points to the AIs. The price of the AIs have dropped a couple of weeks ago from ~600 to ~400 usd ... Canadian prices are roughly 50 dollars more so thats why I posted that the goreef pricing is now the regular pricing (no shiping or customs). I bought mine from go reef back in December and could be happier with their performance - have a look at Alex's frag tanks if you want to see examples.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

J-P said:


> but are we talking about the same fixtures and features? A single kit vs stand alone lighting?


That is the fixture only. You only need one controller to control all the lights and can buy seperately. They can also be controlled by aquarium controllers that are on he market. There is also a wireless option coming out soon for 50.00


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ahhh ok, I got you. So because of the price drop, the sale really isn't a sale. It is just the indication of the new price. Or like we say at work: "The sale that never ends"


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

you got it


----------

